# IMAP avec gmail, effacer proprement



## makao (3 Septembre 2010)

onjour à tous.
J'utilise apple mail pour récupérer mes mails, depuis chez moi et depuis le boulo (d'où protocole IMAP impératif). Je classe strictement mes mails, ceux qui sont temporaires restent dans ma boite de réception, ceux que je juge important de garder sont classés ensuite sous des libellés différents (je le fais depuis mail, puisque j'ai pu recupérer l'intégralité de mes libellés sous forme de dossiers).
Le souci, c'est que quand j'efface ou que je place les mails dans ma corbeille mail, ceux-ci ne sont pas effacés, mais archivés sous gmail. Au bout de quelques temps, je me retrouve donc avec une quantité impressionnante de messages sous gmail, dans la boite "tous les messages", or, j'ai, dans cette boite comme son nom l'indique, tous ces messages destinés à être supprimés ET tous ceux qui sont dans ma boite de réception + boites libellées. Et gmail (j'ai l'impression), ne peut pas "trier par libellé" l'ordre des messages au sein de cette boite, le travail d'effacement sous gmail est donc très laborieux...
L'autre méthode depuis amail, c'est bien sur de placer les messages à supprimer non pas dans la corbeille de mail, mais dans le dossier-libellé "corbeille" de gmail. 2 problèmes : 
1- ce n'est pas ergonomique (difficile de se séparer du "suppr/del" du clavier, pour un glisser/déposer...), de plus j'ai 2 boite gmail différentes, soit 2 corbeilles distinctes, il ne faut pas se tromper dans le glisser déposer de l'une ou de l'autre sinon le résultat est le même : archivage au lieu de suppression !
2- je ne peux pas vider ces corbeilles depuis mail ! je dois retourner sous gmail pour la vider...

Comment faire pour supprimer de façon ergonomique, sans avoir à se reconnecter sur la boite mail en permanence, tout en conservant son organisation? Est-il possible de créer au moins un script dans le genre "si le message de la boite X subit l'action "suppr", le déplacer dans la corbeille X" - c'est impossible (du moins je crois) à faire avec les règles, d'où recherche d'un apple script...
Merci d'avance!!


----------



## makao (3 Septembre 2010)

personne?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour me débarrasser totalement d'un mail, je commence par l'envoyer dans la corbeille "Gmail".




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Ensuite, je vais dans cette corbeille, le sélectionne et le supprime (touche SUPPR). Il atterrit dans la corbeille Gmail de la boîte de réception.

Et comme Mail est configuré pour vider cette corbeille quand je le quitte, il me suffit de quitter Mail pour faire disparaître définitivement le mail supprimé.


----------



## makao (4 Septembre 2010)

sauf que (chez moi du moins) si supprime un message en tapant sur "suppr", où qu'il soit avant (corbeille gmail ou autre), il va s'archiver ou se réarchiver dans la boite "tous les messages". donc même s'il est supprimé sur mail, il ne l'est pas gmail.. 
Et en plus, ça te fait faire 2 manip! tu es bien sur que les messages sont effacés sur ta boite gmail, y compris dans "tous les mails"? car je suis sure à 100% que chez moi, ils ne le sont pas.

Et comme je l'expliquais, j'ai 2 boites gmail, il faut donc à chaque fois que je ne plante pas, que je mette bien les message de la boite X dans la corbeille X et les messages de la boite Y dans la corbeille Y...
Je cherche quelque chose, une astuce, une solution ergonomique...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2010)

Oui, je suis bien sûr qu'ils disparaissent totalement.


----------



## sebmeunier (2 Juin 2012)

J'ai le même souci. Avec l'achat de mon BlackBerry, je voudrais pleinement profiter de l'IMAP. Mais comme pour toi, quand j'efface un mail, il s'archive automatiquement dans le dossier "Tous les messages". Y a pas moyen de contourner ça ?


----------



## ericmd (2 Juin 2012)

Alors malheureusement je crois que non,  En fait il y a une solution c'est que ton message au lieu de le supprimer tu le déplacés dans la corbeille Si tu es sur Mac il vaut mieux utiliser sparrow ou thunderbird ces 2 logiciels le font automatiquement  Pour le BlackBerry je crois que tu es obligé de déplacer le message dans la corbeille ,si tu le supprimés il gardera son libellé "tous les messages "


----------



## sebmeunier (2 Juin 2012)

Pour le BlackBerry, pas de problème, ça le supprime. C'est Mail qui pose souci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Juin 2012)

votre problème c'est que vous n'avez pas configuré correctement le comportent de la BAL dans MAIL ( voir préférences comptes puis sous comportement des bal) et pour la corbeille  faire que rien n'est conservé sur le mac et sur le serveur


----------



## sebmeunier (2 Juin 2012)

*Placer les message supprimés dans la corbeille* : activé, sans quoi il me crée un dossier supplémentaire.

*Stocker les messages supprimés sur le serveur* : décoché, logique.


----------

